# SEC Network App



## robertlb01 (Mar 14, 2014)

Since I cut my U-verse package I will not be able to receive the SEC Network games on TV. 

I'd love to see Tivo create an app and relationship with the SEC Network (similar to NetFlix) to allow me to watch the SEC games via an app.

Thanks,
robertlb


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

You should contact the SEC network, as they would need to write their own app...


----------



## robertlb01 (Mar 14, 2014)

@ jrtroo - It seems the SEC Network already as apps.

"Will I be able to watch the network on my mobile phone or similar device?
Yes. The SEC Network will be available on computers, tablets, mobile phones and other consumer devices like Xbox to fans who receive their video subscription through an affiliated provider. The aim is to make this content available to fans anytime, anywhere, similar to how the WatchESPN application works today."

Wouldn't be up to Tivo to provide a link of some type under My Shows similar to the NetFlix and HuluPlus?

robertlb01


----------

